# Weird Trans?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

My car jumps as well before coming to a complete stop . Looking at the ZZP big brake kit hopefully that'll help. As for the tranny I have a 2011, Always used 91 octane and never had any problems or weird feelings. Dealer won't help for them everything is normal until something breaks.....that's GM for you . Good luck


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The 6T40 automatic in the '11 Cruze had some big issues and got a fairly hefty redesign for the '12 model year. New bearings, shift solenoids, new TCM, and new firmware. All to make the shifting better. As far as I've seen the '11 transaxle is not upgradable to later models due to the newer TCM and software that won't communicate correctly with the '11 ECM. Some have stated that there is a tune you can buy from Trifecta that will correct most of the issues with the '11 6T40.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Take it in for servicing it's not the firmware in the TCM they can change the shift adapts but it won't fix the issue. The issue is the wave plates GM has since fixed the issue with upgraded wave plates


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Kicker said:


> Hi guys and gals, first post here so be gentile.
> 
> I bought a 2011 Cruze 2LT-RS, 1.4 turbo, 36k miles. It was the wifes car on a lease, I bought her a new car and bought out the lease so now I am driving this.
> 
> ...


Hi Kicker,

Sorry to hear of the concerns you have with your Cruze. We'd like to collect your information to document your concerns in a case file for internal review. If you're interested please send a PM here on the site and include your full contact information and VIN.

Thank you,

Andraya (assisting Kristen)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Have you had the transmission fluid changed? I have a 2011 LT1 and have not experienced any of those symptoms. I had my fluid changed around 33,000 to amsoil ATF and my mileage weat nt up about 1 MPG per tank and it is a lot more fun to manually shift my car now. The manual shifts improved for me since switching to Amsoil ATF. I noticed the automatic shifts more exact now where it is easier to control what gear I am in by accelerating. But luckily (knock on wood) my transmission has been pretty decent.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

jsusanka said:


> Have you had the transmission fluid changed? I have a 2011 LT1 and have not experienced any of those symptoms. I had my fluid changed around 33,000 to amsoil ATF and my mileage weat nt up about 1 MPG per tank and it is a lot more fun to manually shift my car now. The manual shifts improved for me since switching to Amsoil ATF. I noticed the automatic shifts more exact now where it is easier to control what gear I am in by accelerating. But luckily (knock on wood) my transmission has been pretty decent.


When getting this service done, how much was it and where did you go to have it done? Was it the dealer? Did you bring them the amsoil to put in and if so how much did you have to get?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Is that a warranty service?


----------

